# Robin hood and homemade bow press



## Eglinhunter (Apr 1, 2012)

Well it started whit a trip to outcast for a bow tuning. Ben
had to put new string and cable on with very long yokes to get wheel lean out. He paper tuned and bow was finally ready for fine tuning. I did the walk back tune out to 40yds. Then shot field ponts and broadheads from 20. With broadhead hitting left I put a few twist in right yoke and brought them in with the field points. This caused the broadhead to hit low one inch so I moved rest to fix that. I was shooting the next group with one broadhead and three field points when something sounded funny went to look and had a robin hood. I was hooping it was the broadhead arrow that I hit but no such luck just a regular robin hood. Anyway here are pictures of press and rodin hood.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Robin hoods are great. Give you that "Oh yeah, I'm bad!" feeling...then you remember how much you paid for those two arrows...OUCH!

Cool pics, though. Never thought of making my own press, now I have a new project.


----------



## BenSelman (Aug 22, 2010)

Pretty cool! glad it worked out!


----------

